
Amazon, Microsoft make up 8 percent of Seattle-area job openings - breck
http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/blog/techflash/2016/01/amazon-microsoft-make-up-8-percent-of-seattlearea.html?ana=yahoo
======
pinewurst
Which makes searching for tech jobs in Seattle quite annoying. For many
aggregated searches, those thousands of placeholder reqs crowd out anyone
else. Indeed, at least has Amazon avoidance syntax e.g. "not company:Amazon".

There's the meta-issue that tech hiring in Seattle seems to be comprised of
the big 3 or 4 (GoogAmaSoft) and lots of small potatoes startups, of whom most
seem to be doing ad tech.

